# Collet chuck for my 10K



## wawoodman (Sep 24, 2012)

A former member - Frank (aka froneck) - made me a collet chuck for my SB10K. As I understand it, he started with a Monarch chuck, and was able to thread it to fit my 1 -1/2 x 8 spindle.

It works great, and, once I gather up the TG100 collets (from eBay) I will be able to handle up to 1" stock.

I think he has a few chucks left. If you're interested, send me a PM, and I'll give you his email.

(No commercial connection! Just a very happy customer!)


----------

